# Question about chauga mushrooms



## Saramae832 (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi , i was wanting to know if it is legal to harvest a chauga mushroom in a state park? Or if there is any public land that will allow you to pick them? 
Thank you


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Not 100% sure on the laws but seems to be a common practice on public land in northern Michigan. I have looked in the past for such laws but to know avail. Good luck








Hunting for chaga


Chaga mushrooms must be harvested correctly, or it can cause serious damage to the tree.




www.uppermichiganssource.com


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Video above from link for Ch. 6 news michigan about U.P Chaga hunters and such.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Saramae832 said:


> Hi , i was wanting to know if it is legal to harvest a chauga mushroom in a state park? Or if there is any public land that will allow you to pick them?
> Thank you





jeffm said:


> Not 100% sure on the laws but seems to be a common practice on public land in northern Michigan. I have looked in the past for such laws but to know avail. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I searched and haven't found anything that addresses collecting chaga on public lands. Some public locations such as state and county parks may have rules concerning foraging or may limit where you can do it. Might be something that has to be looked into for each location.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I know you are only supposed to use chaga from birch trees. Doe that include black birch? I found several chunks on black birch and am wondering if it is safe to use.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

DanSS26 said:


> I know you are only supposed to use chaga from birch trees. Doe that include black birch? I found several chunks on black birch and am wondering if it is safe to use.


Didn’t know that black birch is native to Michigan.
I’ve only read that the varieties of birch trees it grows on is the white and yellow birch.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought we only had Paper and River Burch? I would not see any difference between if it grows up in the air or at the bottom of a tree or on a down log for what to harvest.


----------



## Mole Hill (Jul 15, 2020)

Always thought they would sell a license to hunt mushrooms for revenue and control. If you aren't damaging the tree while harvesting, even though I believe the tree is dyeing it should be the same as a morel harvest.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

DanSS26 said:


> I know you are only supposed to use chaga from birch trees. Doe that include black birch? I found several chunks on black birch and am wondering if it is safe to use.


The same species of fungus produces chaga on all the birches. People collect it wherever they can find it. FWIW, an unmanaged hardwood stand with scattered stunted or over mature yellow birch is a great place to look for chaga. FM


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Maybe I mis-identified the tree. I best I could find was black birch or sweet birch. Some site identify them as the same, and some as different. Here are some photos. The color is a bit off because the sun was setting. The bark is black.


----------

